
Humble Indie Bundle #2 is out - steiza
http://www.humblebundle.com/
======
callahad
Hah, there's a great little image that appears if you enter a value < $1.00:
<http://cdn.humblebundle.com/hib2/sad_developer.jpg>

~~~
wildmXranat
Nice. Judging by that tuque, he might be a Canadian. So it's gonna cost ya
about $0.98.

------
empire29
Ever since i got a Mac i've noticed i've been buying a number "small" apps ($5
- $40, including now this humble bundle. In my previous win-centric life I
would avoid paying for software at all cost (as ironic as that is).

This is in large part due to 1) getting lazier (not wanting to deal with
finding alternative methods of procurement) 2) apps that cost less generally
have most of the proceeds go to ppl actively involved in making the product 3)
the sub $40 price range seems entirely reasonable for quality software 4) mac
apps generally just look/feel so polished, and in small part 4) having more
disposable income than in college/pre-college.

Couple of my recent faves have been Cinch and TotalFinder -- I can't wait to
get a chance to play around w my new humble games! Many thanks to the humble
team and the devs!

~~~
ja2ke
All of those points have made the Mac shareware market a viable one for
decades. Something about he Mac OS seems to be less supportive of the types of
system tray and popup scanning OS dominating spyware/freeware that pollutes
the Windows market, too, so it all ends up "feeling safer" than the usual
download.com fodder, as well.

------
patio11
I just love how silky smooth their fulfillment is. If BCC downloadable were
still under active development, I'd be stealing bits of it. (Hmm, personalized
bookmarkable page with direct download links, keys, and settings... Hmm,
waiting for Paypal hourglass. Hmm, "as long as we've got you here, please hit
our sharing buttons" under the hourglass")

~~~
StavrosK
I have no idea what you just said.

~~~
eru
Just go purchase the humble indie bundle #2, and you'll see.

------
ekanes
They break out contributions by OS, which is kinda neat to see. Admittedly an
outlier could move the needle if they really want to throw some money down.

~4k individual purchases.

Average contribution:

Windows $5.48 Mac $7.09 Linux $11.45

~~~
pclark
Is that because Linux is a much smaller % of purchase OS than the other two?

~~~
tyree732
Likely because Linux users are a: More grateful when games are made for their
platform and b: attempting to demonstrate they are better than Windows and Max
users.

~~~
tel
And because means are spectacularly unstable so just one or two feeling that
way will show up.

~~~
jmillikin
The current statistics are:

    
    
      total revenue: $301,252.18
      number of purchases: 43,819
      average purchase: $6.87
      average windows: $5.72
      average mac: $7.72
      average linux: $13.72
    

Based on their "total revenue by platform" chart, I estimate the per-platform
revenues to be:

    
    
      windows: ~54% , or ~$162,676.18
      mac: ~23% , or ~$69,288
      linux: ~23% , or ~$69,288
    

An approximate Linux revenue of ~$69,288 and average purchase of $13.72 gives
us ~5050 total Linux purchases.

Now, it's true that a very large contribution could influence the mean.
However, they also include a list of the top 10 contributions:

    
    
      top 10 contributions:
    
      $1,000
      $700
      $666
      $650
      $600
      $500
      $500
      $337.42
      $313.37
      $300
    

We can assume that every one of these was designated a Linux purchase, treat
them as outliers, and remove them from the statistics. The adjusted statistics
are:

    
    
      outlier revenue: $5,566.79
      
      adjusted total revenue: $295,685.39
      adjusted linux revenue: ~$63,721.21
      adjusted linux average: $12.61
    

So even removing the top 10, Linux users are still significantly more generous
(on average) than users of the other two major platforms.

You could argue that a sufficient number of Linux users donating in the
$100-$300 range could skew the results, but I believe such a high number of
extremely generous users would prove my point anyway.

~~~
tel
Good argument. I buy it, largely because it wouldn't surprise me in the least
if Linux users are actually more generous. I just often dislike data
summaries. If you want to show me the data, show it directly.

------
djcapelis
Braid ported to Linux? Sold.

~~~
listic
I'm afraid no. I don't see any informarion to the effect that Braid runs on
Linux.

~~~
teach
Except the part where they write "All of the games [in the bundle] work great
on Mac, Windows, and Linux."

If Braid isn't available for Linux, that'd be a deal-breaker for me and
probably for a lot of the Linux users buying this bundle.

~~~
djcapelis
The author made sure Braid worked on Linux _for_ the bundle. I was very
pleased to hear about that.

(And yes, having bought the bundle I can verify the download exists.)

~~~
gwern
Not that anyone really cares or needs my input, but I can verify that too.

~~~
teach
Either of you install it yet?

~~~
pmcginn
Edited: Bought the package and attempted to install the games. Of the five, on
Ubuntu 10.10 x64:

Braid: Installer was a .bin which gave me some ELFCLASS64 errors, but the game
runs. I just can't figure out how to get it windowed, so it's currently
centered between my two monitors.

Cortex: Installer was a 64bit bin, installed OK, but the game gives me an
error about a missing file when I run it. Tried to touch the file, no luck.

Machinarium: .tar.gz, installs and runs. Forces primary-monitor only.

Osmos: 64-bit deb, installed fine, plays awesome, forces itself to my left
(primary) monitor, couldn't be happier.

Revenge of the Titans: Broken 64-bit deb. The Ubuntu GUI for debs threw up a
useless error message. If you manually create
/opt/revengeofthetitans/full_length_music/ and then install it with dpkg it
works. Game runs, and has three different window size options if you don't
want fullscreen.

~~~
extension
"I just can't figure out how to get it windowed"

You tried the -windowed option?

I can't run it at all. It says "Missing required OpenGL extension".

~~~
ableal
The comments over at LWN may help: <http://lwn.net/Articles/419828/> (maybe
"the missing extension can be enabled with driconf" applies?)

~~~
extension
Yes, here is the bug report and work around, which worked for me:

<http://bugzilla.icculus.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4825>

------
twodayslate
Steam key for this one too? I love how they sent it out for the last one!

~~~
ihodes
That's a +$20 delta for me, at least.

~~~
eru
How does Steam earn this premium with you?

~~~
harry
speaking for myself: 1\. Shows my friends what I'm playing. This leads often
to impromptu multiplayer in a diverse social group that never did so before.
Fire up world of goo then get a couple of messages from friends who were
'away' a minute ago to ask "lets kill zombies." 2\. keeps everything mostly up
to date. Patches usually roll out in hours of their release and are
automatically applied. 3\. Steam Cloud. Settings, cd keys, savegames - all
stored between my laptop and desktop without any effort. 4\. Goddamn easy to
buy.

~~~
Splines
For me, I don't need to worry about what happens if humblebundle.com goes
away.

------
aurynn
Hopefully there'll be a steam key. Braid, Machinarium and Osmos I already
have, but the bundle is worth it for Revenge of the Titans, that looks like
_so much fun_

------
agent86
Am I the only geek who approximated his transaction fee and added it to his
bundle price? Between naming my own price and them donating to charity, I felt
bad that someone might need to eat the fee to run my card.

Since I assume "Humble Bundle Inc" is processing the transactions, I added it
to the "Humble Tip" portion of my order.

~~~
listic
Thanks for the suggestion. How much do you think card processing costs?

~~~
nfriedly
Usually around $0.25 + 2-5% depending on how good of a deal they negotiated
with their payment processor.

[update] Here's Amazon's fees for their SimplePay service:

For Transactions >= $10:

    
    
        * 2.9% + $0.30 for all transactions
    

Volume Discounts

    
    
        * 2.5% + $.30 for all transactions for monthly payment volume from $3k-$10k
        * 2.2% + $.30 for all transactions for monthly payment volume from $10k - $100k
        * 1.9% + $.30 for all transactions for monthly payment volume over $100k
    

For Transactions < $10:

    
    
       * 5.0% + $0.05 for all transactions
    

from <https://payments.amazon.com/sdui/sdui/about?nodeId=6022>

------
blub
Anyone else getting PayPal no matter which checkout option they pick? I no
longer use PayPal.

~~~
jeff18
This should be fixed now - (jeff from humble bundle)

------
prestia
I was really impressed how well this pay-what-you-want scheme worked last
year. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem like a viable payment option for smaller
developers who have yet to acquire the status of these indie darlings.

As an aside: I always end up already owning the majority of games in these
bundles, but I buy them anyway. Here's to hoping we can eventually register
this one on Steam too.

~~~
bugsy
Why do people like Steam anyway? I went to try it out and it tried to install
a bunch of spyware crap on my computer and get me to agree to a 50 page legal
document full of terms only a madman would agree to.

~~~
aurynn
Spyware what?

I like it for the single point where all my games are, so I don't have to
remember where I downloaded to, or where the keys are in my inbox, or even
where I put install media. I just download the client, sign in, and all my
games are right there.

It makes the DRM quite tolerable, and it supports indie developers, and it's
ultimately the most convenient option for me.

~~~
Raphael
I believe some games come with their own additional DRM systems, as Steam is
more of a wrapper for the standalone version.

------
greendot
Woot! That Revenge of the Titans looks fun.

------
angrycoder
This is a great way to donate to the EFF and get some games in the process.

~~~
amelim
Don't forget about Child's Play either. It's a wonderful charity which raises
money to donate video games, books, and toys for sick kids in Children's
hospitals.

<http://www.childsplaycharity.org/>

------
mambodog
I was happy to see that Notch knocked the advertisers off the top of the 'top
contributor' list by paying $2000.

Also, I'm impressed (though not surprised) to see the sale crack $500 in about
a day.

------
bjonathan
Love that they share their numbers. Although, I would love to know what is the
average split choosed by buyers between dev/charity/"tip" !!

~~~
eru
I gave all to the developers. What is the `humble tip' category good for?

~~~
jeff18
That supports Humble Bundle, Inc. the company which made the bundle. :)
Otherwise we actually lose money, but it's all good. -cofounder

~~~
StavrosK
Will we get Steam keys for the games? If yes, you can have my $20, even though
I have most of these games already.

------
nhangen
This is really awesome...thanks for sharing. I already own Machinarium, but I
had to get the rest of these...they've been on my list.

~~~
wccrawford
Yeah, I already have a couple of these, but I went for it anyhow. Partly
because they provided a Steam key for the last ones, which I thought was
really great.

------
raquo
All these game bundles are so confusing. I can't even keep track of how many
times I've bought which games already :)

------
guynamedloren
Nicely designed site, but did anybody notice that the background texture is
exactly the same as the one that OhLife.com uses (clickable
<http://www.ohlife.com>)?

Is this a common bg texture, or is there some "borrowing" going on here?

------
mcgraw
Day 2 and they've broke $600k... That is pretty awesome. I'm wondering where
most of the money is going? Are people dropping the cash more for charity,
because they understand that indie life is tough, or both?

------
wippler
This is great that they are doing it again. I have Braid on Steam but bought
it for my Linux. Also awesome that they give away soundtrack for Machinarium
and Revenge of Titans, mini album for Osmos.

~~~
bugsy
The soundtracks were a neat surprise and they are very good. Went right into
iTunes and will stay there.

------
trotsky
Do I basically need a gamepad to play braid? Or will it work with the keyboard
decently? What about the other platformer and the asteroids style game?
Playing under linux if that matters.

~~~
CrazedGeek
If you can play a platformer with a keyboard, Braid will play just fine.

(Do gamepads in Braid work on Linux?)

~~~
trotsky
Thanks for everyone's responses. It seems like I was worrying for no reason -
Braid turns out to be very easy to play with a keyboard - and as far as I can
tell that's all it supports anyway.

------
brown9-2
Does anyone know which of the three payment providers (Paypal, Google
Checkout, Amazon) end up charging the least, so as to maximize my amount that
goes to the devs/charities/etc?

~~~
StavrosK
I believe that Amazon's and Paypal's rates are exactly the same, but Amazon
picks the cheapest rate automatically depending on if you pay more or less
than $10 or so (it automatically considers it a micropayment and charges the
appropriate rate), so I'd go with that.

PayPal charges a standard rate that you pick (micropayment or not), and if the
guys thought most payments would be under $10, they might have optimised for
that, so your purchase would be more expensive with PayPal.

TL;DR: Just pick Amazon.

------
sasmith
I like that the top purchasers are advertisements.

~~~
martinkallstrom
To increase the value of ending up on a Top 10 or Top 100, they should provide
purchasers with more opportunity for exposure, including logotypes,
presentations and links to websites.

------
staticshock
What was in the original bundle?

~~~
johkra
See <http://www.wolfire.com/humble>

(World of Goo, Aquaria, Gish, Lugaru, Penumbra + Samorost 2)

~~~
eru
Gish has a nice multiplayer mode that reminds me of Street Fighter.

